# Cigar Related Tattoos



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok guys so I want to see your cigar related tattoos....as long as they are PG-13. Show them off and the best one will earn this special spot on the forum for a week. What inspired you to do it and where did you have it done. Any details at all. I want one soon.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Man you have become a thread posting machines LOL But now that you mention it I do have one planed when I finish my back!


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a Flying Hellfish similar to the one in my avatar and he's smoking a cigar. Does that count as cigar related?

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I have a Flying Hellfish similar to the one in my avatar and he's smoking a cigar. Does that count as cigar related?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


Yes! Lets see a pic.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This is a tough contest Daniel. Limits the number of entrants dramatically since many dont have ink and even fewer will have ink containing cigars. Can we have something a little broader next month? :-(


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got my left arm from my shoulder almost to my elbow inked but nothing with cigars yet. I just started on my right arm up at the shoulder and am getting ready to add some more. Trying to figure out something original to work in a cigar. Hmmmm, have to wait and see. These damn tattoos are so addicting!! Once you start it's almost as slippery a slope as cigars.
:smoke:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Man you have become a thread posting machines LOL But now that you mention it I do have one planed when I finish my back!


What are you doing to your back?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

iMarc said:


> What are you doing to your back?


I got a couple big ones on the shoulder blades and am putting a white wizard with out stretched hands on holding a crystal ball with smoke billowing up around both the upper pieces, the other hand will have lighting bolts shooting outward and will probably put a stogie in his mouth.

That should finish the back and then a large portrait of my Folks under the arm on the ribcage.

More to finish the front but not sure now may go a different direction there.


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

I never imagined smelvis being tatted up! But ya i agree tats are addicting. Im looking to get the last supper tatted on my back full color, shoulder blade to shoulder blade


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Smelvis,
You should post some photos of them so we can follow their progression.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

iMarc said:


> Smelvis,
> You should post some photos of them so we can follow their progression.


I am shy but someone has a tat thread may be warren and I posted some on that. probably do a search under tats in the title and find it. aw hell give me a minute.

Here it is..

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/267407-body-art-thread.html


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Heres mine

Sorry for the size..


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

No tats for me,but I've heard that there are some sweet Gurkha Black Dragon tatoos around. Gurkha will give you a free box if you get one.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Heres mine
> 
> Sorry for the size..


Damn that's a bad ass tat. I don't have any tats but i've thought about getting one of the nub tobacco leaf


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Stogie said:


> Yes! Lets see a pic.


OK I'll have to get the lil woman to snap a pic. It's surprisingly difficult to take a picture of your own right arm when you're right handed!

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Jon, that tattoo is awesome.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys! any pics?


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

does it count if I hold a cigar by my tattoos??


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, here it is. It was actually my first. Got it on a trip to Pittsburgh 7 years ago. Now I have 7 and want more!

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Rosie said:


> OK, here it is.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


Wow with you and Jons tattoo you have a start of a little underwater smoking kingdom. Very cool!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys..I gotta believe there are more of our members with some tats..cmon!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope nobody just got a tattoo of a cigar on its own. I shudder to think what that cigar would look like after 20 years.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> I hope nobody just got a tattoo of a cigar on its own. I shudder to think what that cigar would look like after 20 years.


It would look like an "aged" cigar :lol:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i have been wanting a cigar related tat for close to a year now, but i cant decide on what i want exactly. my plan is to know by my nest birthday, that gives me til may 2011


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i have an evil leprachaun smoking a cigar on a four leaf clover on my forearm but im to new to post pics. any way i could email it to someone and have them post it for me?


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> i have an evil leprachaun smoking a cigar on a four leaf clover on my forearm but im to new to post pics. any way i could email it to someone and have them post it for me?


you could always host the image using photobucket or imageshack and then past the link on here.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

ive never used either one of those but ill give it a shot


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> ive never used either one of those but ill give it a shot


Just make sure you copy the link that says "forum link" and then just click on the insert image button and past the link.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

it wont let me do it it said i only have 12 posts


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> it wont let me do it it said i only have 12 posts


you could always just paste the link directly. If not, then I guess we just have to wait until you have enough posts/time on here.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

dad wanted me to post this one up of him, i should be getting mine some time this year


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

[url=http://s782.photobucket.com/albums/yy104/perry7762/kh/?action=view&current=tatoo2-2.jpg&newest=1]kh :: tatoo2-2.jpg picture by perry7762 - Photobucket

i dont know if they will work but wth


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lgomez said:


> dad wanted me to post this one up of him, i should be getting mine some time this year


great tat, great cigars too!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Heres mine
> 
> Sorry for the size..


That is a perfect fit for you Jon. Very nice work too.


----------

